# Panerai



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Hi,

Long shot but for those of you that know your watches - I don't suppose anyone knows where I'd be able to quickly get hold of a PAM 00104 (Luminor 44mm) or PAM 00090 (Power Reserve 44m).

I've had my name on the waiting list with my local jewellers for ages and I'm getting fed up of waiting.

Thanks in advance

James


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

This one?

http://panerai.watchfinder.co.uk/auto_4 ... (automatic)/m3781.aspx


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Not in this country, :?


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

Good choice of watch!

I had the same problem (wanted a PAM 0123, left-handed 44mm Power Reserve) but just had to wait in the end. I eventually got one after 18 months from Berry's.

I do remember that there is a Panerai forum (www.paneristi.com I think) which has a very active sales section.

Otherwise you could try Blowers Jewellers in Hull (www.blowers-jewellers.co.uk) who usually have a good selection.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Ask in here:

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/index.php

Fugly watch :wink: Bought a PAM last year, just too big so I moved it along.

Dave


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for the replies guys!

Looks like I'll just have to stick it out. Looks like the Marina should arrive first so I'll wear that for a bit then sell it when the Power Reserve arrives

A waiting game methinks but it'll be worth it

Thanks

James


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

ive never seen anyone wearing a Panerai, i know stallone, schwarznegger and pierce brosnan wear them, dont you need wrists like a tree trunk to pull it off?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

i have dealt with these a bit and they are very good.
http://www.blowers-jewellers.co.uk/panerai.htm

Have a pam00090 , waited 18 months for it and in the end went to Birimingham to get it from W O S as i had been on the list.

Love my panny, careful though as the strap bug is easily caught - up to 9 now and still looking 
Watch bug is not so bad - only 6...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

www.replicahause.com.

Delivered my A. Lange & Soehne within five days, all the way from that hotbed of quality timepieces, Glashutte. Or was it Thailand...?

Also they were kind enough to wrap it in a cheap games console to avoid theft during transit.

Amazing that you can buy a $40k watch for $200 delivered just by knowing where to shop :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> ive never seen anyone wearing a Panerai, i know stallone, schwarznegger and pierce brosnan wear them, dont you need wrists like a tree trunk to pull it off?


Only ever seen one person wearing one ever IRL.

I have tried a 40mm on which looked a bit ordinary and a 44mm on which looked great and I don't have thick wrists by any means - in fact the complete opposite - quite skinny wrists. I think the whole point of them is that they are supposed to look oversized.

Stunning looking watches and looking forward to getting mine.

I think I'm getting into this watch collecting malarkey - on 4 at the moment 

Many of them are a sound investment though



ronin said:


> i have dealt with these a bit and they are very good.
> http://www.blowers-jewellers.co.uk/panerai.htm
> 
> Have a pam00090 , waited 18 months for it and in the end went to Birimingham to get it from W O S as i had been on the list.
> ...


You've got 6 Panerai watches? Quality 

I really like this Radomir Black Seal that was realeased a few months ago in a run of 1000 - looks stunning. I bet it's nigh on impossible to get hold of though now - PAM 292


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jam said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > ive never seen anyone wearing a Panerai, i know stallone, schwarznegger and pierce brosnan wear them, dont you need wrists like a tree trunk to pull it off?
> ...


If you dont mind disclosing, what do you have ?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ronin said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


When I said "many of them are a sound investment" I meant the watches that I am looking to purchase and was speaking in generality - not necessarily the ones I have currently.

Nothing ultra rare or anything - just some nice solid watches that I really like - I can see myself bein bitten by the Panerai bug though because I've already seen 3 or 4 that I like.

Currently:
A really old Tag F1 (purchased when I was 11 - so probably doesn't really count but more sentimental)
A Tag Heuer 6000 Automatic Chronograph (hardly see any of them about)
A Tag Monaco Auto Chronograph
A Rolex Submariner Date

How's about you?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i love watches! This is my current collection, my dad is a watch collector, so i got the bug from him!

Tag Heuer Carrera Chronograph (matches the car :roll: )
Cartier Roadster
Breitling Wings
Tag Heuer 2000 model blue dial/silver & gold bracelet
Tag Heuer Aquaracer (present from then, girlfriend)
Rolex Explorer II white face, silver bracelet
Chanel J12 black with diamonds for numerals
Yvesaintlaurent (spell?) simple gold + black leather watch (good with suits)

I think thats it! Have gotten into the habit of buying a few every year! Most of them are automatic which is a real pain as i usually change them on a weekly basis and am always having to re-do the time and dates. I have a watch winder (which was stupidly expensive) but it only winds 2 watches!

I wouldnt mind another Rolex.....


----------



## fleagal (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Jam,

Have you tried Andrew at Geo Pragnells in Stratford...he's very helpful and is a major player in the UK Panerai market??. Worth a call. www.pragnell.co.uk

I have a PAM00112 Luminor which I bought from him. You're right about big watches being addictive, am looking at getting a Bell + Ross now too, but haven't seen them "in the flesh" :?

Good Luck

Jez


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

fleagal said:


> Hi Jam,
> 
> Have you tried Andrew at Geo Pragnells in Stratford...he's very helpful and is a major player in the UK Panerai market??. Worth a call. www.pragnell.co.uk
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - will give him a try today!



Dr_Parmar said:


> Tag Heuer Carrera Chronograph (matches the car :roll: )
> Cartier Roadster
> Breitling Wings
> Tag Heuer 2000 model blue dial/silver & gold bracelet
> ...


Nice collection matey


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Well after calling every official Panerai stockist in the UK I have found a PAM 104 which will be with me by 1pm tomorrow. The jeweller (The Watch Gallery - Fulham Road) said that he couldn't understand how it hadn't gone out before but it was in the window - cancelled customer order!

Will have to stick it out for the PAM 90 Power Reserve but this will do me very nicely for the time being  Over the moon to have found one!!


----------



## fleagal (Jan 18, 2007)

That's a lovely watch James....nice one on getting it so quickly.

I had the black strap with my Luminor when it came, but changed it to a tan coloured one as I felt it contrasted nicely with the black face...the Paneristi website has some nice straps on there or the dealer might help you

Enjoy wearing it, trust me so many people will notice it 8)

Jez


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

fleagal said:


> That's a lovely watch James....nice one on getting it so quickly.
> 
> I had the black strap with my Luminor when it came, but changed it to a tan coloured one as I felt it contrasted nicely with the black face...the Paneristi website has some nice straps on there or the dealer might help you
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - I will have a gander at the site - good plan on the two coloured straps 

Hopefully should be here by 1pm tomorrow - Royal Mail dependant! :?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Should have my 177 early next year 8)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jam said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Pam 00090, This week on tan calf skin.
Bulgari Diagono
Iwc titanium Aquatimer
IWC GST Alarm - steel
Omega Seamaster
Zenith El Primero fly-back

Also have a TAG F1 first gen in the loft 

Currently on the look out for a Daytona but not going to pay Â£2k above list!
If money was no issue, would love an AP royal oak and would love an Autavia Heuer.
Trouble is it starts to become addictive...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I was in Guernsey on few days break last week. Wandering thru St Peter Port, I looked in the Mappin and Web shop window and saw a Rolex Seadweller on show (there was a Submariner date too). Normally they are like hens teeth, and wot with there being no VAT in Guernsey, it seemed plain rude not to.

So i did. 

Oh, and put my name down on their list for another Daytona when one comes up.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> I was in Guernsey on few days break last week. Wandering thru St Peter Port, I looked in the Mappin and Web shop window and saw a Rolex Seadweller on show (there was a Submariner date too). Normally they are like hens teeth, and wot with there being no VAT in Guernsey, it seemed plain rude not to.
> 
> So i did.
> 
> Oh, and put my name down on their list for another Daytona when one comes up.


Fair size saving?
BTW - if you do get offered the Daytona and cant take it i will fill your shoes  
Can't get on a list over here. One shop has advised me to try in September as they will have a Rolex delivery then, however do not know if any will be included.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I was in Guernsey on few days break last week. Wandering thru St Peter Port, I looked in the Mappin and Web shop window and saw a Rolex Seadweller on show (there was a Submariner date too). Normally they are like hens teeth, and wot with there being no VAT in Guernsey, it seemed plain rude not to.
> ...


approx 17.5% (no VAT) 

Will let you know if/when a Daytona comes up and if I am not able to take it. (read: skint :wink: )

Mappin and Webb were very helpful - far more helpful than they are ion the London branch - apparently quite a few folk pop over from the mainland for watches and jewellery. It's Â£40/min flight from here.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

PAM 104 arrived this morning - absolutely stunning!

Ronin - just wondering where you got your other straps from? Know of anywhere on-line you can get genuine Panerai straps - or are yours not OEM?

Thanks!

James


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jam said:


> PAM 104 arrived this morning - absolutely stunning!
> 
> Ronin - just wondering where you got your other straps from? Know of anywhere on-line you can get genuine Panerai straps - or are yours not OEM?
> 
> ...


Got the blue sharkskin from Kingcutter (forum member). He is my "oracle" for all things panny. The calf skin i got from ebay and was surprised how good it was. Bought 3 from sellers on here http://www.paneristi.com/
Got one from here http://www.mariopaci.com/
and the others from here.

This link is worth a skim as well  http://www.viapaneristi.com/


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ronin said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > PAM 104 arrived this morning - absolutely stunning!
> ...


Thanks matey 

EDIT - just ordered a brown alligator Panerai one from ebay with deployment buckle - brand new and looks genuine - Â£35 delivered from the states )


----------



## fleagal (Jan 18, 2007)

James..

You won't regret swapping for a brown strap...nice choice. You're now on the top of a slippery slope, enjoy  

I've now become a big watch convert and am selling my Cartier Santos to fund my next purchase (jeez I couldn't have got away with this when I was married..hahaha)

Jez


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

jam said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Jam

if you need spare tubes and screws let me know.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Just bought this last week loving it.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

kingcutter said:


> Just bought this last week loving it.


I really like the Breitling but find it a bit too big on my wrist, is this something you get used to?

(I ended going for the Tag Link Automatic instead).

Like the look of the Rolex Daytona aswell, not too large a face and sits nicely under a shirt (never thought I would like a Rolex either!)


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

This is a biggy the new Navitimer world GMT 46mm about the same size as the Bentley,but you do get used to it.


----------

